# Wireless with WEP key

## tursiops

Hi all!

I have problems setting up my wireless card to get in my crypted network.

It's only a matter of configuring because I already tried on an open network wireless connection and it works like a charm.

This is what I do:

iwconfig eth1 essid

iwconfig eth1 key

iwconfig eth1 key [2]

iwconfig eth1 key [3]

iwconfig eth1 key [4]

I think it should work like this no?

Thank you in advance.

----------

## inode77

Try this:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid <essid> key <key>

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

You only need to set one key. (Normally it's the key on position one that's used; See your ap config for that)

See "man iwconfig" for details and post with error messages and "iwconfig eth1" output if it doesn't work.

----------

## tursiops

Hi!

After doing a iwconfig eth1 essid <essid> key <key> the access point is 00 so it did not find any.

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 doesn't exist, I only have net.eth0

----------

## caslca

you need to get your address from your AP:

iwconfig $iface essid $wirelessnet

iwconfig $iface key $yourhexkey

dcpcd $iface

that's all I do to get mine working (tried it with 3 different APs)

----------

## inode77

I use "testing" baselayout with support for wlan, script is fine and works nice.

----------

## tursiops

 *caslca wrote:*   

> you need to get your address from your AP:
> 
> iwconfig $iface essid $wirelessnet
> 
> iwconfig $iface key $yourhexkey
> ...

 

This is exactly what I do, but I cannot get it to work.

----------

## pau

hi tursiops

could you please maybe help me? I am trying to do something similar but I don't know what is my key... 

When doing 

```
iwlist eth1 scan 
```

 I get 

```
eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

 and when I do 

```
iwconfig eth1 

eth1      no wireless extensions. 
```

Also 

```
iwconfig eth1 essid                                                                               

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    too few arguments.
```

----------

## inode77

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig eth1
> 
> eth1      no wireless extensions. 

 

Either you don't have compiled wireless support into your kernel or you try to load wireless parameter on a device that is not wireless capable.

What wireless card are you using?

----------

## pau

Hi,

I think it is Intel Pro Wireless 2100 card

And I followed the steps in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual#Networking_WLAN

so I think I compiled the kernel for this

----------

## tursiops

Pau, I have a 2200 card and it works like a charm with the drivers you can find on the portage.

To set the essid of your network you have to do iwconfig eth1 essid <thenameoftheessid>

for the scan it's iwlist scanning

Cheers.

PS:And for my problem do you have any ID?

----------

## pau

Hi tursipons,

I think I am very stupid... but WTF is the name of my essid?!?! I don't know it! How can I find it out?

i am new to this thing of wlan and I don't know what my essid is nor what the keys... are...

```
iwlist scanning                                               

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

If you don't have /etc/init.d/net.eth1, just make a link to it

```
 ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1 
```

What are the name of the drivers in portage?

----------

## tursiops

You know the essid when you scan:

This is what it should like like:

```
bash-2.05b# iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:3D:3B:9D:68

                    ESSID:"Kenilworth Manor"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 9 11 6 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Signal level=-61 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:02:72:44:57:DB

                    ESSID:"HP-TEAM"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:7

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 11 

                    Signal level=-61 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:06:25:57:71:E2

                    ESSID:"bubble network"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:10

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 11 

                    Signal level=-73 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 73ms ago

```

And here are the name of the drivers in the portage, you need to emerge both of them!

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -s ipw2200

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ipw2200 ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  net-wireless/ipw2200

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.1

      Size of downloaded files: 126 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 

2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.2

      Latest version installed: 2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 175 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI ad

apter

      License:     ipw2200-fw

```

----------

## pau

Thanks...

I looked better and I have a Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG

So i emerged what you told me but

 *Quote:*   

> arrel| iwlist eth1 scanning                                                                        
> 
> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> arrel| iwlist eth1 scan                                                                            
> ...

 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

The wlan modem is working for simple LAN connections but I am not sure it's working with WLAN... Although the led is on... and green... It's a sinus

----------

## tursiops

You know that you have to load the modules for your the crypt part:

```
bash-2.05b# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

ipw2200

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

```

And also recompile your kernel with the new options as told after your emerged the drivers.Last edited by tursiops on Sun Apr 17, 2005 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pau

Ok... I did the following

 *Quote:*   

>  modprobe ipw2100

 

I added it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

 *Quote:*   

>  echo ipw2200 >>/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 

 So I have a eth1 interface with a wireless extension. I brought it up with 

```
 ifconfig eth1 up
```

And iwconfig tells me

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

Does it have to do with the fact that I am using the LAN connection of the modem (it has both, LAN and WLAN)? Should I switch it off?

----------

## tursiops

I don't think you have to shut it down, you just have to change all my eth1 thing to eth2.

Now you can start to scan

----------

## pau

It's not workiiiiiiiiing...

 *Quote:*   

> And also recompile your kernel with the new options as told after your emerged the driver

 

Why should I recompile it if I didn't change anything in the configuration?

This is the 1st time in my life that I try this...

----------

## pau

eeeeeeeh!  :Surprised: 

Somebody there?

In /etc/conf.d/net I have 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"
> ...

 

And I did 

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start                                                      
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                          [ ok ] 
> 
> * 'modprobe yenta_socket' failed
> ...

 

----------

## tursiops

You should add the support for the crypted network if you don't have it already.

Are you also sure that you have pcmcia support in your current kernel?

----------

## pau

Maybe this is of help

```

ifconfig -a                                                                       /usr/src

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:0D:1B:80:17

          inet addr:192.168.2.100  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:776 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:723 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:804909 (786.0 Kb)  TX bytes:112520 (109.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0xc800

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-03-0D-00-25-52-C4-B6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:106 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:106 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:6675 (6.5 Kb)  TX bytes:6675 (6.5 Kb)

```

And

```
lsmod                                                                             /usr/src

Module                  Size  Used by

eth1394                18248  -

firmware_class          7200  -

ieee80211              37700  -

ieee80211_crypt         4328  -

usbserial              23776  -

cmp                     3328  -

ohci1394               31460  -

ieee1394               94904  -

sg                     30560  -

sd_mod                 14656  -

scsi_mod               78876  -

```

```

lspci                                                                             /usr/src

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

0000:02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)0000:02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)0000:02:0b.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx MultiMediaBay Accelerator

0000:02:0d.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

```
dmesg                                                                             /usr/src

Linux version 2.6.11-rc3 (root@pygoscelis-papua) (gcc versió 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #5 SMP Sun Apr 17 21:03:05 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffdf000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f64a0

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x11000423 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x11000423 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0290

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x11000423 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffdf040

ACPI: SSDT (v001    AMI   CPU1PM 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3ffd3f30

ACPI: DSDT (v001  UW___ F08_____ 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 resume2=swap:/dev/hda2 video=1280x800-32@60

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05f0000 soft=c05e8000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1600.646 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903428k/917504k available (3572k kernel code, 13628k reserved, 1180k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3162.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=1581056)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a00)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5853.30 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050125

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 6 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 6 *9 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 6 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 6 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x600-0x60f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x640-0x64f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1254-0x1254 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x12d4-0x12d4 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1300-0x1375 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1377-0x137f has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1113770029.247:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=400.00 Mhz, System=230.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: Samsung LTN154X1 WXGA

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.14.0 20050125 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

ACPI: PS/2 Keyboard Controller [PS2K] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

ACPI: PS/2 Mouse Controller [PS2M] at irq 12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:0a.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc800, 00:03:0d:1b:80:17, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2080AT, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.0 [1734:106b]

Yenta O2: res at 0x94/0xD4: 00/ea

Yenta O2: enabling read prefetch/write burst

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.1 [1734:106b]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xffeffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xe800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xe880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 0

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49324 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with VIA1612A at 0xffeff800, irq 9

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Software Suspend Core.

Software Suspend text mode support loaded.

Software Suspend LZF Compression Driver registered.

Software Suspend Swap Writer registered.

ACPI wakeup devices:

P0P1  RTL MODM USB1 USB2 USB3  EC0  LID SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Looking for first block of swap header at block 0.

Setting logical block size of resume device to 4096.

Software Suspend 2.1.6: Swap space signature found.

Software Suspend 2.1.6: Suspending enabled.

Software Suspend 2.1.6: This is normal swap space.

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

SCSI subsystem initialized

ieee1394: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: Unknown parameter `#'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[ffdff800-ffdfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Unknown parameter `#'

sbp2: Unknown parameter `#'

dv1394: Unknown parameter `#'

raw1394: Unknown parameter `#'

cmp: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

amdtp: Unknown parameter `#'

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

visor: Unknown parameter `#'

usb_storage: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown parameter `#'

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d002552c4b6]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/1

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a1

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: excluding 0x860-0x86f

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: excluding 0x860-0x86f

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

```

----------

## tursiops

Hello,

I think that the reason you have so much errors on your dmesg is that you don't have enough kernel support for your hardware.

You should add it by running 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 and chosing the right options in your kernel configuration. What I've done is that I included into the kernel everything I always use, so there is less modules to load.

To know what you should add, just look a my autoload file I posted before and at your dmesg.

----------

